# RedHeader Rough Openings



## van miao (Jun 19, 2014)

Does anyone know where I can buy something like RedHeader in Australia? I just watched the video http://www.clarkdietrich.com/products/door-window-framing-systems/redheader-ro-rough-opening-system and this is just what I need.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

try to contact rondo...... maybe you are lucky


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Try Studco.
http://www.studcosystems.com.au/steel-stud.html


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Not sure about that one, but this is faster.

http://www.proxheader.com/


----------



## nodnarb (Apr 25, 2014)

I suppose if you are willing to fork out for it thats OK. But the "redheader" is not meant to bear weight. So its just an overpriced piece of wood (which would serve same purpose). However willys posted an inreresting product that replaces box headers allegedly and CAN bare weight.

Regardless they would have to be REALLY cost effective before is try either. A box header doesnt take long to make, ripping down a little wood doesnt either for that matter.


----------



## van miao (Jun 19, 2014)

> Try Studco.
> http://www.studcosystems.com.au/steel-stud.html


Thanks Gazman. This is just whatI was looking for...

http://www.studcosystems.com.au/heda-tough-wall-system.html 

http://www.studcosystems.com.au/news-update-heda.html


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

No problems.


----------

